# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Zeer bezorgd

## pow22

Hoi,

Vorige week ben ik erachter gekomen dat ik seks heb gehad met iemand die Gonorroe en HIV heeft. Dit was natuurlijk niet slim, maar niet terug te draaien. Ik begin nu klachten te krijgen van Gonorroe, druppels aan mn penis en ga zsm naar de dokter. 

Nu ben ik zeer bezorgd over eventuele HIV besmetting. Ik ben alleen maar 3 minuten gepijpt door die persoon en niet in de mond klaargekomen. Hoe groot is de kans dat hier een besmetting heeft plaatsgevonden???

Dank je voor de reacties.

Groet,

Zeer bezorgd

----------


## Raimun

> Hoi,
> 
> Vorige week ben ik erachter gekomen dat ik seks heb gehad met iemand die Gonorroe en HIV heeft. Dit was natuurlijk niet slim, maar niet terug te draaien. Ik begin nu klachten te krijgen van Gonorroe, druppels aan mn penis en ga zsm naar de dokter. 
> 
> Nu ben ik zeer bezorgd over eventuele HIV besmetting. Ik ben alleen maar 3 minuten gepijpt door die persoon en niet in de mond klaargekomen. Hoe groot is de kans dat hier een besmetting heeft plaatsgevonden???
> 
> Dank je voor de reacties.
> 
> Groet,
> ...


_Hallo " zeer bezorgd "" ....

"" Eerst gedaan en dan gedacht !! heeft menigeen veel leed gebracht "" ..
dat heb je waarschijnlijk al ergens gehoord vermoed ik ??
Blijkbaar zijn er in de handel ook condooms te vinden !! ..of weet je dat niet ??_ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pow22

Top commentaar. Dank je.

----------


## sietske763

heb ooit gehoord dat een HIV test pas na een half jaar de goede uitslag geeft.
ik zou die zeker doen...........zeer ws heb je op deze manier niets ""opgelopen"" maar voor je eigen gemoedsrust! en zekerheid voor andere partners zodat je die niet evt. zou kunnen besmetten.
sterkte!

----------


## pow22

Dank je wel, sietske. Het gaat hier inderdaad om mijn eigen gemoedsrust. 

Ik vroeg me af iemand ook de kans op besmetting weet ok kan inschatten. Nu weet ik wel dat gonorroe een bacterie is en hiv een virus wat hechting en gelijktijdige besmetting onwaarschijnlijk maakt, toch wil je graag wat zekerder. Zover dat kan zonder test.

Bedankt iedereen voor het lezen. Dat doet me goed. 

Groet,

Peter

----------


## Paulaaa5

HIV geeft na ongeveer 3 maanden goed uitslag. Ik kan alleen niet opmaken of je al naar de dokter bent geweest of niet? Lijkt mij wel slim om dat even te doen en na 3 maanden dan terug te komen om bloed te laten prikken.

----------

